# Plasti Dipping a whole car - the poor man's matt wrap :D



## Dodo Factory

Forget plasti-dipping the end of your screwdriver. A bloke called Darren on an MGF forum didn't like the 800 GBP matt wrap quote, so he masked the car by the roadside and Plasti-Dipped it with a rattle can for 150 GBP. It can be peeled off when he's bored. Durability unknown at this time.

Loving the ingenuity and the finish looks surprisingly OK from the pics.

From....










To...



























Whole story is here....
http://www.the-t-bar.com/en/forum/9...y-firstthe-forums-first-attempt-at-plasti-dip


----------



## Turkleton

That looks awesome


----------



## McClane

Quality, I'll have a read of that when I get home!  thanks not working on my iPhone. So I'll say it properly. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR

That's looks bang on


----------



## DMH-01

That actually looks really good :thumb:


----------



## Type R

Is this a joke or for real ? He did a grest job if its for real !


----------



## Type R

Www.dipyourcar.com !


----------



## STEALTH K3

You would have to be some sort of $%^* to do that


----------



## Gruffs

Wow!

I'm so very tempted.

Can't help thinking that overspray is still gonna be the killer.


----------



## Reflectology

I offer this service....for Audi zorst tips....alloys....grills etc....


----------



## Dixondmn

Im impressed with the finish on that.


----------



## pee

That looks impressive


----------



## BMW Shortie

that looks a cool idea


----------



## Paddy_R

Doesn't look bad at all. Might suggest this to my mates for our trackday car.


----------



## Jdudley90

Why are the door shuts red?


----------



## Paddy_R

Jdudley90 said:


> Why are the door shuts red?


Was wondering that myself. However if you look closely then you can see that even the bolt heads are red so I though he must have painted/coated it as well.


----------



## Lupostef

I really wanted to laugh and hate that, but it's worked well :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

I've had samples/seen it before, it leaves an impressive finish with little effort, as above have only ever seen it used on wheels/badges/grilles etc, cool to see a car in it!


----------



## Chri5

Looks good considering the product!


----------



## svended

Very nice, Confused on colour though. Silver car, red door shuts then sprayed (minus door shuts) matt black. Wouldn't this be a problem if a copper notices the ANPR says it should be one colour but actually another?


----------



## R0B

Looks good to me .


----------



## lofty

svended said:


> Very nice, Confused on colour though. Silver car, red door shuts then sprayed (minus door shuts) matt black. Wouldn't this be a problem if a copper notices the ANPR says it should be one colour but actually another?


It's not permanent just the same as a wrap, so no need to inform DVLA.


----------



## Reflectology

Little bit more to it than just a rattle can as the art of masking comes into its own....you cant mask an edge, it has to be off the edge if you know what i mean....you also need around 5 or 6 coats as too little will look the sqwitz....

Its pretty genius how it works as well....you can even change matt black to gloss so you can add a certain design to your paintwork through intricate masking....

its added as a service on my new site www.cardetailingsheffield.co.uk which i initially was going to wait a while before unleashing it but oh well....


----------



## PaulN

Loving this I dabbled with plasti dipping to repair rubber coated weights at the gym, but it wasn't any good as it was too thin and never built up enough. 

But this is impressive, I've read the whole thread on the other forum.. Love it and the fact this has all been dine in the road in the middle of winter and there's a clip of a roof being stripped. 

I could see this being a good altnerative to wrapping. 

Cheers PaulN


----------



## Reflectology

PaulN said:


> Loving this I dabbled with plasti dipping to repair rubber coated weights at the gym, but it wasn't any good as it was too thin and never built up enough.
> 
> But this is impressive, I've read the whole thread on the other forum.. Love it and the fact this has all been dine in the road in the middle of winter and there's a clip of a roof being stripped.
> 
> I could see this being a good altnerative to wrapping.
> 
> Cheers PaulN


exactly why i have taken it on board mate....would almost cut costs in half....


----------



## Beau Technique

Certainly interesting. Anything is better than the butter paint on that MGTF though tbh. Still not overly keen on matt finishes personally but at least this can be stripped off.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Hummmm now I wonder how many cans to do the 405MI16


----------



## Reflectology

Beau Technique said:


> Certainly interesting. Anything is better than the butter paint on that MGTF though tbh. Still not overly keen on matt finishes personally but at least this can be stripped off.


You can spray glossifier on it Scott the black bits have had glossifier added....


----------



## Reflectology

nick_mcuk said:


> Hummmm now I wonder how many cans to do the 405MI16


a lot....5-6 coats....£15 a chuck....if you serious by the spray atomiser kit and a tin of the stuff....


----------



## Guest

actually quite like it


----------



## alan hanson

tempted to try this on my wheels, plus rear diffuser as i want it wrapped but too awkward of a shape. fair play for what he has done not my cup of tea but deserves a nod
so can u buy this in the uk?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Reflectology said:


> a lot....5-6 coats....£15 a chuck....if you serious by the spray atomiser kit and a tin of the stuff....


Thats more than the car is worth!!


----------



## craigeh123

Its on a forum I belong to aswell , looks ace 
But why is the original picture silver but the 
Door shuts on the finished car red ?????


----------



## Alan H

Being honest. That doesn't look half bad.(apart from the red in the door shuts....)


----------



## dann2707

craigeh123 said:


> Its on a forum I belong to aswell , looks ace
> But why is the original picture silver but the
> Door shuts on the finished car red ?????


Think he used the red plasti-coat stuff on that aswell, as he mentions something about it looking pink at first then with more coats it got darker.


----------



## ffrs1444

look at the rear number plate has it got somthing on it


----------



## Doug_M

Does look good!

Say i want to plasti dip my 07 S3 grill black, what prep works involved? Just thorough clean or is there a sort of primer? 

To buy a gen black optics grill off ebay is about £180, so this could save me alot!


----------



## trv8

Reflectology said:


> exactly why i have taken it on board mate....would almost cut costs in half....


And you can half that cost again if you do it yourself :thumb:


----------



## trv8

nick_mcuk said:


> Hummmm now I wonder how many cans to do the 405MI16


Think the MGF (including wheels) took 14 spray cans at £9.00 a can (or less).....
http://www.plastidip.co.uk/eStore/i...idip&stage=1&gclid=CP3DnZvHg64CFZIifAodxgtb5w


----------



## Reflectology

trv8 said:


> And you can half that cost again if you do it yourself :thumb:


yes you can....but some people neither have the time nor patience....


----------



## trv8

Reflectology said:


> yes you can....but some people neither have the time nor patience....


I'm DIM  (Doing It Myself).
I'm a bit of a miser with my money :lol:.


----------



## Nanoman

Doug_M said:


> Does look good!
> 
> Say i want to plasti dip my 07 S3 grill black, what prep works involved? Just thorough clean or is there a sort of primer?
> 
> To buy a gen black optics grill off ebay is about £180, so this could save me alot!


LoL. I'm thinking the EXACT same thing for my 2009 A3. I love the black grills but won't be paying £180. The thought of doing it for £9 and if it goes wrong just peeling it off is very attractive.

I'm off to search/post on audi-sport to find out if anyone has done it.


----------



## eddie bullit

I'm thinking of driving through Spain in the MX5. I could maybe use this to cover the front end like a semi permanent bra protector!


----------



## composite

eddie bullit said:


> I'm thinking of driving through Spain in the MX5. I could maybe use this to cover the front end like a semi permanent bra protector!


My sentiment exactly :thumb: I have ordered some to try out :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

it says it works on concrete so guessing it will work on textured plastic surfaces?


----------



## Guest

im tempted to spray my wheels white!


----------



## Paddy_R

eddie bullit said:


> I'm thinking of driving through Spain in the MX5. I could maybe use this to cover the front end like a semi permanent bra protector!


Do Wolf not do a product specifically for this purpose. I think it just power washes off. And it clear from memory.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Do they do a clear PlastiDip? It's an interesting technique whatever, maybe more for non-permanent fun or trackday stuff (where the additional stone protection will be welcome).

Those red door shuts had me fooled for a little while as well, but did just assume he had gone to town in the PlastiDip shop, rather than rigged the shots or ringed the car. Although all sorts has happened on t'internet before


----------



## zachtdi

Yes there is a clear plastidip


----------



## Reflectology

Dodo Factory said:


> Do they do a clear PlastiDip? It's an interesting technique whatever, maybe more for non-permanent fun or trackday stuff (where the additional stone protection will be welcome).
> 
> Those red door shuts had me fooled for a little while as well, but did just assume he had gone to town in the PlastiDip shop, rather than rigged the shots or ringed the car. Although all sorts has happened on t'internet before


Yes mate they call it a glossifier....with intricate masking you can do some stunning artwork with it....and it looks the dogs danglies....depending on how many coats you put on determines the level of shine....from satin to gloss....

As for durability this can be improved by upto 400x just by applying Plastidip primer....

You can have a custom colour made up or even go to the extremes of adding metaliser to the finish....Gold or Silver....you can even layer the colours if you fancy....


----------



## McClane

Really want a play with this stuff. Not sure exactly to what end yet. But it does look awesome!


----------



## zachtdi

-PJB- said:


> Really want a play with this stuff. Not sure exactly to what end yet. But it does look awesome!


I'm with you on that one mate


----------



## Steampunk

The idea of using this as a semi-permanent clear bra (Clear plasti-dip & glossifier) intrigues me... My question lies in whether or not this could cause damage to your paint? The MSDS sheet reveals a solvent ****tail that I would think twice about before putting it on any paint that I cared about. Also, how hard is it to peel off, and could it possibly lift any paint with it? 

I would be interested in hearing the durability without the primer... Weeks? Months? Years? What detailing products can I use over it? 

Hmm... Definitely food for thought...

Steampunk


----------



## nick_mcuk

Steampunk said:


> The idea of using this as a semi-permanent clear bra (Clear plasti-dip & glossifier) intrigues me... My question lies in whether or not this could cause damage to your paint? The MSDS sheet reveals a solvent ****tail that I would think twice about before putting it on any paint that I cared about. Also, how hard is it to peel off, and could it possibly lift any paint with it?
> 
> I would be interested in hearing the durability without the primer... Weeks? Months? Years? What detailing products can I use over it?
> 
> Hmm... Definitely food for thought...
> 
> Steampunk


I think you will find your lacquer is a lot harder and tougher than you think....

Think about it for a moment.........does your paint fall off when you use Tar and Glue remover on it.....no.....does your paint fall off if you put IPA on it......no......does your paint fall off if you put or splash petrol on it.......think you know the answer to that...NO!

We all like to keep our cars clean and shiny but there really has been an insurgence recently of being far to fussy about paint/clear-coat/lacquer strength...its a shed load tougher than you would think!

People need to stop being so wet and soft!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

I shall pass thanks!..

how to ruin your car if its put into the wrong hands:lol:

im personally not a fan but well done for giving it a go yourself!


----------



## Nanoman

nick_mcuk said:


> I think you will find your lacquer is a lot harder and tougher than you think....
> 
> Think about it for a moment.........does your paint fall off when you use Tar and Glue remover on it.....no.....does your paint fall off if you put IPA on it......no......does your paint fall off if you put or splash petrol on it.......think you know the answer to that...NO!
> 
> We all like to keep our cars clean and shiny but there really has been an insurgence recently of being far to fussy about paint/clear-coat/lacquer strength...its a shed load tougher than you would think!
> 
> People need to stop being so wet and soft!!


People have damaged their cars by leaving tar and glue or neat IPA on it. We're not going to be wiping this stuff off before it gets the chance to do any damage so I think it's right to be cautious with it - I assume you'll volunteer your pride and joy for the test?


----------



## David Proctor

Looks awesome.


----------



## Hoppo32

Nanoman said:


> People have damaged their cars by leaving tar and glue or neat IPA on it. We're not going to be wiping this stuff off before it gets the chance to do any damage so I think it's right to be cautious with it - I assume you'll volunteer your pride and joy for the test?


The solvents in the plastidip will be carrier solvents that evaporate as it solidifies. Just same as the solvents in spray paint. They are not going to hurt anything.
Better not put wax on your car, a high percentage of a wax is solvent and dont forget that wax is gonna be on your car a long time


----------



## Nanoman

Hoppo32 said:


> The solvents in the plastidip will be carrier solvents that evaporate as it solidifies. Just same as the solvents in spray paint. They are not going to hurt anything.
> Better not put wax on your car, a high percentage of a wax is solvent and dont forget that wax is gonna be on your car a long time


Don't take this the wrong way but you say they will be carrier solvents and they are not going to hurt anything. Are you qualified/experienced to advise on this? If you are fantastic. If not I think I'll err on the side of caution until it's proved by someone testing it or someone qualified/experienced enough to advise.

A car wax is designed to protect the paint however tardis and IPA aren't exactly harmless. I'm keen to find out which end of the scale plastidip sits.

Personally I only think I'll use it on the grill surround to make it matt black.


----------



## Steampunk

Hoppo32 said:


> The solvents in the plastidip will be carrier solvents that evaporate as it solidifies. Just same as the solvents in spray paint. They are not going to hurt anything.
> Better not put wax on your car, a high percentage of a wax is solvent and dont forget that wax is gonna be on your car a long time


As far as I know, most waxes do not use Xylene (The main reducer for urethane paints, and the key ingredient in Tardis.) and MEK (Methyl Ethyl Ketone; commonly sold as carburetor cleaner.) as the carrier. Whilst the coating cures, these solvents will be in contact with the paint. Depending how long the coating takes to fully out-gas (Which is also effected by layering.), this could be minutes, hours, days, or even weeks.

I've done a lot of research into the subjects of material and coating technology, and in the realm of science, there is no such thing as an impervious coating. Alkalines, acids, and virtually all solvents will eventually degrade every coating in existence. The amount and concentration of exposure which they can endure varies (Acrylic-Lacquer will soften and lift if exposed to any quantity of petrol, though industrial polyurethanes can hold up to constant immersion service in very strong chemicals for years before failing.), but the result is always the same. Nature, pollution, and society at large does enough to wreak havoc with paint coatings; I don't really see it as my job as a detailer to add to the problem. I agree, that modern reaction polymer paint systems are strong enough to withstand periodic exposure to strong detailing chemicals for the short-term (For example, the 3-years that the average person today leases a vehicle.), but what I am validly concerned about is the long term effect.

The vehicles I mostly work on are owned by people who either expect to own the vehicle for a long time, or even to pass it down to future generations (In regard to classic cars.), so my perspective is different than most. I believe that detailing is about restoring and maintaining the various materials on a vehicle, not just making them look pretty (Though I do derive some joy from this part of the process as well.). The long-term effect that products may have is something that I am always aware of when I make a purchase, and I try to make decisions according to what I think will have the lowest impact 20+ years down the line. However I do believe that strong chemicals have their place, and I will admit to having a few 'nasties' in my collection for when all else fails, though these only come out in the rarest circumstance.

As I see it, my questions still stand:

1. Is it safe to plasti-dip your car?
2. How long does it last before I have to reapply? 
3. What can I use to maintain the plasti-dip finish?

Sincerely,
Steampunk


----------



## mr kuryakin

ive got some spare dash trims for my car.im going to give this a go.i was going to wrap it but theres a few tricky shapes.it got to be worth a try for £9.


----------



## Luckymarine

Thought I'd join up just to answer a few questions, Im the one that has done his car, a few mid point pictures as proof.




























It has only recently been taken to over here in the UK, however in the USA they have been using this product for years. 
There have been people plasti dipping whole panels, parts of panels, grills, interior plastics with no effect to paint, lacquer or plastic.
Im not the type of person who will jump in and just do it, I'm a measure 7 times cut once kinda guy. To that end I did 2 weeks of research before actually using the product on my paintwork. Trawled google for "plasti dip gone wrong" and never found anywhere where plasti dip had caused any damage to paint work. The only issue I found was a guy that had not put it on thick enough to just peel it off and ended up jet washing it off with some industrial jet washing type of thing. It was such an oddity that the Americans on the site just laughed at him for trying to cut corners.

Dont be fooled, its not for someone who doesn't have an eye for detail. 80% of the work is in the preparation. Sure the product itself is very forgiving so application is easy in comparison to a vinyl wrap or an actual spray job.

Whole job is here, started as a refurb on my wheels, turned out well, decided to do the whole lot as I was contemplating a complete matte black vinyl wrap anyway, lowest quote I could find was £800, I was tempted but then found this plasti dip stuff and if nothing else I could get a feel of how it would look matte black wrapped!

I have been driving this car for about a week now including trips down to Blackpool and back to Carlisle, passing gritters on the motorway, its had a good endurance test! Will be cleaning it and taking photos of any damage or peeling tomorrow so the following website thread should be updated some point tomorrow with before and after pics.
http://www.the-t-bar.com/en/forum/9-mgftf-pitstop/38032-mgtf-new-car-in-a-tin-whole-car-plastidipped


----------



## dann2707

Would be a great alternative than getting your roof vinyl wrapped. Much cheaper!

How many cans do you think it would take to do an average sized car roof?


----------



## Luckymarine

You'd want 4 cans to do a good job and to get a good 4-5 coats on. Always try and overestimate what you need, as you cant just pop down to the shops and pick up another can! Better to have half a can left and experiment on other bits then need some more.

(As I dont have any experience of doing a roof I substituted for the bonnet and a little bit, probably the same sort of area)


----------



## Junior Bear

What prep is involved?

Is it as simple as clean, dry, spray?


----------



## PrestigeChris

i used on my mrs c30 with good results!

to get a sheen on it i used brightyre from concours car care


----------



## Reflectology

It is of course buyer beware with products like these, if you were to go to have your vehicle wrapped and didnt like it and it was then taken off but peeled poorly prepared previous paintwork away with it who would you go to....surely not the company that wrapped it....I think you have to use your nous a little....I have in front of me though a few test results....that have a salt resistance of 1000hrs....weatherability 3-5 yrs and uv stable for 7-10....it also has excellent stone abrasion and cut resistance when applied correctly....


----------



## Luckymarine

Preparation for me was a good clean, a clay just to get off all contaminates, you dont really want anything trapped under the coating that can eat away at your lacquer/paintwork whilst being hidden from veiw.
An then a quick polish and I was ready to go. Just make sure there is no dampness anywhere when spraying as the plasti dip just wont stick to the slightest bit of damp.


----------



## dann2707

PrestigeChris said:


> i used on my mrs c30 with good results!
> 
> to get a sheen on it i used brightyre from concours car care
> ]


The more I see it the more I want to try it but I know for a fact I won't be able to pull it off with my mega high suspension. How many cans did you use?


----------



## wookey

What sort of durability are people getting with this, months or years?


----------



## PrestigeChris

ive had 3 months so far and its pressure washable! this was 5 cans all round by the way! its not easy to do though, took me a few goes to get it right, i would suggest russ reflectology if your thinking about it


----------



## lowejackson

Is Plasti Dip the same kind of stuff as Plasti Kote?


----------



## PrestigeChris

lowejackson said:


> Is Plasti Dip the same kind of stuff as Plasti Kote?


not as far as im aware, plasti dip is semi permanent mate. If you dont like it, peel it off.

Plasti Kote is paint iirc?


----------



## Supermega

Im tempted to do my winter wheels when they come off the car


----------



## tom-coupe

the first pics are gone now?! i would like to see the car. is it hard to get a good finish with it or easy? wat sort of prep do wheels need and how many cans would it take? maybe a can per wheel.? also how hard is it to remove?


----------



## black

What is semi permanent mean here ?
one week ? three months ?


----------



## tom-coupe

just been watching a few videos on you tube and the guys from dipyourcar.com has a audi s4 and his wheels have been on for 8 months and still no lifting. it looks a great product. really tempted to do this.


----------



## black

not bad idea but not for me


----------



## Alzak

Tempted to spray my roof now ...


----------



## lowejackson

PrestigeChris said:


> not as far as im aware, plasti dip is semi permanent mate. If you dont like it, peel it off.
> 
> Plasti Kote is paint iirc?


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## stoke st

where can i get this in the uk


----------



## trv8

chippy30 said:


> where can i get this in the uk


Here you go......
http://www.plastidip.co.uk/eStore/in...FZIifAodxgtb5w


----------



## DrDax

I'm getting some of this. Got some wheels to coat. 

----
sent from my Galaxy Tab


----------



## Chicane

Junior Bear said:


> What prep is involved?
> 
> Is it as simple as clean, dry, spray?





Luckymarine said:


> Preparation for me was a good clean, a clay just to get off all contaminates, you dont really want anything trapped under the coating that can eat away at your lacquer/paintwork whilst being hidden from veiw.
> An then a quick polish and I was ready to go. Just make sure there is no dampness anywhere when spraying as the plasti dip just wont stick to the slightest bit of damp.


A Pre-paint / IPA wipedown after all the cleaning, polishing etc would probably help a lot with the grip of the plasti-dip.


----------



## Pezza4u

This looks good, might try it on some wheels. How many cans for 17" ones do you think I'd need?


----------



## Gruffs

I have a guitar I'm repainting at the moment.

I like the base colour i have now but i could do some wicked pin-striping type designs with this stuff and layer the colours etc. 

Just peel it off and start again when i don't want it any more.


----------



## Rob_Quads

So - If you were to use this on a set of wheels. Would it be possible to change the tyres or would you need to re-do it when they change the tires i.e. when the tyre gets pulled off would it pull off this stuff?


----------



## Reflectology

I would imagine it would only pull off if they mark it and try peeling it....


----------



## Pezza4u

Anyone tried this yet on their wheels? What kind of sandpaper would you use to prep them? I've bought some used rims and want to blend the kerbing in. Think I'm gonna get 2 cans, hopefully that will be enough to do 4 wheels.


----------



## TurnipLicker

Pezza, don't think you need to sandpaper, just clean and away you go.

Have a look at the guides on this site


----------



## cobra

dont know how i missed this, amazing result!


----------



## gillywig2

Pezza4u said:


> Anyone tried this yet on their wheels? What kind of sandpaper would you use to prep them? I've bought some used rims and want to blend the kerbing in. Think I'm gonna get 2 cans, hopefully that will be enough to do 4 wheels.


There's no need to sand, that way, if you want to change colour or go back to the original finish it can just be peeled off.


----------



## MAC67

Looks good


----------



## Aimez

I used this to do my interior light and grill surround and badges. Was happy but the button on the light and the surround i sprayed separately and did the buttons closer up to get in the gaps at the sides and that has come out bit different to the surround. Not sure how long it gonna last as i chipped a bit already by accident when the badge went back in and on the light. Personally after this no way I'd put it on wheels or anything.


----------



## Junior Bear

And breathe


----------



## KEV.

Is the 1st pic just a random car as the black car has red door slams?
Look ok in pics but most things do.


----------



## VenomUK

That looks awesome mate. Great idea.


----------



## Coopertim

Wow youd be able to smell this coming a mile away, dont fancy feeling like being inside of the spray can when sat inside. Dipped the end of a screwdriver to test and it stank of solvent, got plastidip (not plasticote) off plastidips ebay store and the health and storage risks printed on the tin are as long as your arm.


----------



## Benn

The wheels on the link on the first page look utter sh*te. As he hasn't repaired them at all.
And painting over all the bolt heads in the door shuts... Oh dear.

And the whole thing is just making stuff matt coloured? What's the point.
If it doesn't need sanding and rubs off when you want. It will come off after 2jet washes.. Or a few weeks..
And the finish looks like under seal....


How to ruin your car in 2easy steps.


----------



## Coopertim

Benn said:


> The wheels on the link on the first page look utter sh*te. As he hasn't repaired them at all.
> And painting over all the bolt heads in the door shuts... Oh dear.
> 
> And the whole thing is just making stuff matt coloured? What's the point.
> If it doesn't need sanding and rubs off when you want. It will come off after 2jet washes.. Or a few weeks..
> And the finish looks like under seal....
> 
> How to ruin your car in 2easy steps.


It is very durable actually, it doesnt crack fade split shrink or peel. It literally sticks to the surface and when you want to remove it it stretches as you peel. i too had visions of it lifting off and stuff but its pretty incredible stuff


----------



## trv8

Benn said:


> The wheels on the link on the first page look utter sh*te. As he hasn't repaired them at all.
> And painting over all the bolt heads in the door shuts... Oh dear.
> 
> And the whole thing is just making stuff matt coloured? What's the point.
> If it doesn't need sanding and rubs off when you want. It will come off after 2jet washes.. Or a few weeks..
> And the finish looks like under seal....
> 
> How to ruin your car in 2easy steps.


The car is in a matt finish because that is what the owner wanted.
If a gloss finish is required, there is a 'glossifier' to spray-on after.
It doesn't 'rub off', and it won't come off using a PW in normal use.
As for the final finish and the wheels....well, that comes down to the time and care taken at the prep stage.
I've done a set of wheels in matt black using this stuff, and they turned out bloody great....all down to the prep stage :thumb:.

PS
To remove this stuff.... you peel it off.
The more coats of paint the surface was given, the easier it will be come off in one sheet.
If only a thin coat was applied, it will tear in strips...making it a bit of a nightmare to remove.


----------



## VenomUK

trv8 said:


> The car is in a matt finish because that is what the owner wanted.
> If a gloss finish is required, there is a 'glossifier' to spray-on after.
> It doesn't 'rub off', and it won't come off using a PW in normal use.
> As for the final finish and the wheels....well, that comes down to the time and care taken at the prep stage.
> I've done a set of wheels in matt black using this stuff, and they turned out bloody great....all down to the prep stage :thumb:.
> 
> PS
> To remove this stuff.... you peel it off.
> The more coats of paint the surface was given, the easier it will be come off in one sheet.
> If only a thin coat was applied, it will tear in strips...making it a bit of a nightmare to remove.


Are you a rep or someone that uses this stuff. Looking for somewhere to get some of this stuff from please. Ican find the plasti dip back but cant seem to find the glossifire...?


----------



## rob3rto

VenomUK said:


> Are you a rep or someone that uses this stuff. Looking for somewhere to get some of this stuff from please. Ican find the plasti dip back but cant seem to find the glossifire...?


Lots of options not available in the UK. Oh, and don't even try to compare the price of a basic spraycan.


----------



## VenomUK

rob3rto said:


> Lots of options not available in the UK. Oh, and don't even try to compare the price of a basic spraycan.


Is it expencive then? Anyideas where I can get the full range from or is it still fairly new and not really taken off overhere yet?


----------



## trv8

VenomUK said:


> Are you a rep or someone that uses this stuff. Looking for somewhere to get some of this stuff from please. Ican find the plasti dip back but cant seem to find the glossifire...?


No! I'm not a rep, just someone who's done a couple of sets of wheels in Plastidip.
I've not used the 'glossifier' yet, but it's on their web site here.....

http://www.plastidip.co.uk/eStore/index.cfm?type=Home_Solutions/F-799_Shine_Coating&stage=1

http://www.plastidip.co.uk/


----------



## VenomUK

trv8 said:


> No! I'm not a rep, just someone who's done a couple of sets of wheels in Plastidip.
> I've not used the 'glossifier' yet, but it's on their web site here.....
> 
> http://www.plastidip.co.uk/eStore/index.cfm?type=Home_Solutions/F-799_Shine_Coating&stage=1
> 
> http://www.plastidip.co.uk/


Thanks very much. One question that pops to mind when doing wheels. Do you remove the tyre or spray them with the tyres on and how does the plasti dip stand up to tyre changes?


----------



## tomah

Can you wash this stuff without marring it?

Surely if it peels off so easy it's annoying to clean?


----------



## VenomUK

tomah said:


> Can you wash this stuff without marring it?
> 
> Surely if it peels off so easy it's annoying to clean?


There are clips of it being PW'ed but I would think if you possibly caught the edge if it would lift but I'm not sure?

Also if it does chip/peel can you just touch it up with more plasti dip?


----------



## rob3rto

VenomUK said:


> Is it expencive then? Anyideas where I can get the full range from or is it still fairly new and not really taken off overhere yet?


$7/can in USA
£10/can in UK

Check out the YouTube (DipYourCarcom) for other finishes and durability etc.


----------



## trv8

VenomUK said:


> Thanks very much. One question that pops to mind when doing wheels. Do you remove the tyre or spray them with the tyres on and how does the plasti dip stand up to tyre changes?


I've only sprayed them by deflating the tyre and masking-up :thumb:.

If you don't like the matt, you don't have to go the expense of buying the glossifier, unless you want glossy.....
Just apply some LSP to your wheels for a nice satin/sheen finish .


----------



## trv8

tomah said:


> Can you wash this stuff without marring it?
> 
> Surely if it peels off so easy it's annoying to clean?


Of course you can wash it.
It doesn't peel off easily. You have to pull quite hard to peel this film off.


----------



## minimadgriff

Shame they don't offer it in silver! I would do my Kuga wheels in it, to cover up the crappy polished finish!


----------



## stolt

Quick question for anyone that has used this stuff, can it just be sprayed onto cleaned plastic and how good is the glossifier. I want to spray my rear diffuser black but ideally want it gloss black.
I cant find the glossifier in spray can form, well in the uk anyway.
thanks


----------



## VenomUK

trv8 said:


> No! I'm not a rep, just someone who's done a couple of sets of wheels in Plastidip.
> I've not used the 'glossifier' yet, but it's on their web site here.....
> 
> http://www.plastidip.co.uk/eStore/index.cfm?type=Home_Solutions/F-799_Shine_Coating&stage=1
> 
> http://www.plastidip.co.uk/





stolt said:


> Quick question for anyone that has used this stuff, can it just be sprayed onto cleaned plastic and how good is the glossifier. I want to spray my rear diffuser black but ideally want it gloss black.
> I cant find the glossifier in spray can form, well in the uk anyway.
> thanks


Above post mate :thumb:


----------



## Techgeek

how does this stuff feel to touch? I was thinking of getting a can to repair my mates badly flaking x3 steering wheel trim and to get rid of the tacky gold bits on my x-trails dash, it feels like driving a 90's matsui hifi sometimes the dash is my only dislike on the whole car.


----------



## AJV77

So
Is this a similar product ?!?

http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/p2683...gle&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=allprods

Granted I don't think it peels off like plasti dip...


----------



## Gruffs

No, that's enamel paint. 

Completely different.


----------



## craigblues

I have only just discovered this product. I am still reading in to it but I am a little bit amazed! If it does it aswell as it says...


----------



## craigblues

Reflectology said:


> It is of course buyer beware with products like these, if you were to go to have your vehicle wrapped and didnt like it and it was then taken off but peeled poorly prepared previous paintwork away with it who would you go to....surely not the company that wrapped it....I think you have to use your nous a little....I have in front of me though a few test results....that have a salt resistance of 1000hrs....weatherability 3-5 yrs and uv stable for 7-10....it also has excellent stone abrasion and cut resistance when applied correctly....


So if applied correctly the durability is good?

Can you still wash a car normally or can you not use certain products?

Like if you plastidip wheels can you then use Smart wheels on them still?


----------



## yorkie

ive washed plati dip with snow foam,shampoo,speed detailer and apc

avoid tar & glue and heavy solvents

its a bit more durable with the glossifier but there is another version which i have not tried that is more durable against petrol etc


----------



## Concho

Just ordered my first can of plastidip after looking into it for months. Gonna do the plastic bits on my Seat Leon on the bonnet and back in matte black, and if it goes well may do the rest of the car white with black wheels.


----------



## craigblues

Concho said:


> Just ordered my first can of plastidip after looking into it for months. Gonna do the plastic bits on my Seat Leon on the bonnet and back in matte black, and if it goes well may do the rest of the car white with black wheels.


Make sur you post pictures. :thumb:


----------



## TaskMaster

Righto guys sorry to revive an old thread but am considering several options for my '72 Chevy Nova.
The paintwork is pretty decent to be fair but there are several nicks/scratches/runs etc that are bugging the hell out of me. I'm going to be pricing up the cost of traditional spray correction but am also considering wrapping as i think it'd look pretty badass in satin black with ghost black yenko decals. The problem with both these options is obviously they're not cheap and with the wrapping i'm very wary of the underlying paintwork when i come to take the wrap off.

This is where dipping seems to be a very legitimate option. Just wondering if anyone else has tried dipping their car since the last bunch of updates and any views for/against?

Cheers lads.


----------



## Bigveev

Haven't tried myself but have you looked at www.matt-pack.co.uk. They have vids of plastidip in use etc


----------



## Alzak

I am after black can of plastidip where is best place to get it ?


----------



## TubbyTwo

Alzak said:


> I am after black can of plastidip where is best place to get it ?


everywhere I have tried is out of stock on the black at the moment. restoring a set of Supra dash panels and want to give this a try, hopefully it will be close to the factory finish.


----------



## Kingshaun2k

This is is round the corner from where i live. I just took the dog for a walk and decided to go and check it out. All the plastidip is starting to fade, just like the plastics would on the car. I personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## luke86

Looking good


----------

